# 35S placement?



## Slowguy111 (Aug 16, 2016)

As a current MOS-T from 11B to 35S I had a taste of both SOT-A and SOT-B team houses. Upon arrival to current unit I was placed on a SOTA team but due to most current MTOE I am now on a SOTB team. Where does one truly belong since we are titled as SIGINT Collector/Analyst. I have reached out to other battalions and locations and received various forms of response to they should be on SOTA team since that where it makes the most sense and thats where we place ours to they're one on the the B team since we don't know how to utilize them. What placement works best?

Mod edit: Poll deleted. See in box.


----------



## RTBro (Aug 17, 2016)

I know it's irrelevant to the question, but which group assignment did you get?


----------



## Slowguy111 (Aug 17, 2016)

RTBro said:


> I know it's irrelevant to the question, but which group assignment did you get?


 10th , send me private message if you want to know some stuff.


----------



## Brill (Aug 17, 2016)

Aren't they phasing out that MOS? But yes, makes sense to be on A. Do you have any of the analyst training?

Count yourself lucky that you're not at the BN-level.


----------



## Slowguy111 (Aug 17, 2016)

lindy said:


> Aren't they phasing out that MOS? But yes, makes sense to be on A. Do you have any of the analyst training?
> 
> Count yourself lucky that you're not at the BN-level.



I am at BN level in SOF, but due to current MTOE it says I belong to the B's any pointers on how to go back to an A team? I kept getting the response its because its what the MTOE says and Im like hey isn't it the CO's discretion.


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Aug 17, 2016)

It depends on the Group's mission set. I think that would be the best and proper answer. Since some of those mission sets require both language and SOT-A skills, the 35S should not be a part of that since they can't obviously switch between the two. It doesn't take a rocket surgeon to do SOT-A stuff (not downplaying the difficulty involved with that at all..) but if all you're good for in.. let's say... Iraq... is that single facet of the job.. Then you're of much less use to your ODA/whatever supported unit. Being apart of a SOT-B is still cool beans man. In fact, you may get more easily marketable skills from that training/experience for a follow on job in the real world.


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Aug 17, 2016)

FWIW.. In my experience, you probably won't be able to beat that "It's what the MTOE says" thing.. It seems that most MID leadership and everyone above them seems to fixate on that. Maybe things are a little different at 10th. There are a couple 35S "assigned" to SOT-As at 5th but when they deploy they generally don't stay in that set configuration. 

Also, word to the wise.. An anonymous username is always for the better. (Assuming this is your real name) Your leadership might already be on this and see what you post and/or it's just good PERSEC.


----------



## Slowguy111 (Aug 17, 2016)

lindy said:


> Aren't they phasing out that MOS? But yes, makes sense to be on A. Do you have any of the analyst training?
> 
> Count yourself lucky that you're not at the BN-level.


Hey Lindy, just stuff in house and SGA conducted at foundry. Im still working on slot for 451. When I was at the As learn how to use a few collect equipment.


----------



## Etype (Aug 21, 2016)

Slowguy111 said:


> As a current MOS-T from 11B to 35S I had a taste of both SOT-A and SOT-B team houses. Upon arrival to current unit I was placed on a SOTA team but due to most current MTOE I am now on a SOTB team. Where does one truly belong since we are titled as SIGINT Collector/Analyst. I have reached out to other battalions and locations and received various forms of response to they should be on SOTA team since that where it makes the most sense and thats where we place ours to they're one on the the B team since we don't know how to utilize them. What placement works best?
> 
> Mod edit: Poll deleted. See in box.


Holy grammatical construction!


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 21, 2016)

What placement works best?  Whichever your chain of command directs, or the one in which you're task-organized when you get sliced to an ODA or ODB.


----------

